# Photoshop kaufen



## ToniCE (4. September 2002)

Dann mal her mit den Tips wie ich günstig an Photoshop (am liebsten 7.0) komme...

Studentenlizenz fällt aus, bin keiner. Welche möglichkeiten gibt es noch? 1300,- EUR sind mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel. Das muss doch legal auch günstiger gehen...


----------



## d4k4 (4. September 2002)

vieleicht eine trial version, wenns sowas von photoshop gibt
sonst halt gebraucht bei ebay oder so. muss ja nicht gleich 7.0 sein


----------



## cocoon (4. September 2002)

Jo, auf jeden Fall bei ebay gucken.
Im übrigen würde ich auch sagen, dass es absolut nicht die 7er sein muss. Ich arbeite seit jeher mit der Version 5.5 und komm damit bestens klar.


----------



## Avariel (4. September 2002)

Wenn dir das reicht könntest du die Schmalspurversion von Photoshop, "Photoshop Elements" nehmen, die dürfte billiger sein.


----------



## BigJuri (4. September 2002)

Stimmt, Photoshop Elements 2 kostet beim Softwarehändler meines Vertrauens nur 190 €.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

ich hab ps6.0 bei ebay für 282€ ersteigert.
hatte glück, weil di auktion samstags abends um 1h oder so abgelaufen ist, und nen kumpel von mir krank zu hause lag und 4 me steigern konnte 
sonst isses ab 300 bei ebay zu haben.
300 is, denke ich jedenfalls, nen toppreis für neuware die sonst das 4-5fache kostet.
ciao


----------



## Mythos007 (4. September 2002)

Es muss ja nicht gleich immer das neuste vom neusten sein,
denn die 5.5 Version tut es auch und 6.0 ist einfach nur
spitze ...

5.0 finde ich persönlich ein wenig zu alt - aber auch
damit lässt sich sicherlich noch arbeiten ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Ich liebe meine "6.0ler"-Version - wäre "Sie"
eine Frau würde ich Mrs. Photoshop heiraten ...


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

mythos  bist scho krank ^^ aber ich hab das vor ~ nem halben jahr gekauft, da gabs noch kein 7.0, ich guck ma gleich was es jetzt kostet.


----------



## freekazoid (4. September 2002)

in der regel ist ps elements doch sogar bei diversen digicams oder scannern dabei …

das heisst: scanner kaufen falls du noch keinen hast und schon haste zwei fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

oder digicam 
btw .. ich hol mir bald ne digi .. kannst ja dann meins haben ^^


----------



## MTK (4. September 2002)

Hi,
ich empfehl dir auch dass du bei Ebay kuckst. Hab mein PS 6 für 230 Eur bekommen (ohne Handbuch). Also mit ein wenig geduld findest du was günstiges. Von PS. Elements würd ich dir eigentlich abraten. Ich hab mal ein wenig damit gearbeited, aber es fehlen einfach zuviel wichtige Funktionen finde ich. 

MTK


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIER super billig!


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

@ ToniCE: BEEIL DICH !
die aktion läuft noch 1h und 5 mins!
mach ab und zu F5 .. und biete schön mit
ciao


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. September 2002)

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wieviel kostet die Schüler/Studenten-Lizenz von PS 6.0/7.0?


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

naja is schwachsinn .. weil du damit nich kommerziell arbeiten darfst .. soweit ich weiss.
is dann eigentlich das selbe wie wenn du mit ner illegalen version arbeitest


----------



## MTK (4. September 2002)

Hi


> soweit ich weiss.
> is dann eigentlich das selbe wie wenn du mit ner illegalen version arbeitest



Das kannst du so net sagen, die illegale version hat ja nicht nur den nachteil dass du nix kommerzielles mit machen kannst. Bei der Schüler/Studenten VErsion erhällst du z.b. genauso suport wie bei ner normalen Version. Du kannst die Bilder die du damit machst z.b. auch als referenz benutzen oder bei ner Jobsuche sagen dass du Erfahrung mit PS hast. Bei ner illegalen version würd ich das nicht unbedingt machen.

MTK


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

hast scho recht, würd ich auch nich, aber wenn man bissl geld mit gfx machen will is so ne vers. sinnlos


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. September 2002)

Also zu dem thema muss ich mal was sagen. War letztes jahr bei der cebit... und da renn ich doch an den adobestand um die tante da zu fragen ob es eine schülerlizens von ps gibt. die einzige antwort die ich von ihr darauf bekam war "gibt es einen schüler-bmw??". das war echt der kracher!! ich meine es gibt doch keine bessere sicherung der marktabdeckung als wenn die nächste generation in der szene sich mit dem progi auskennen und damit bevorzugt arbeiten.... aber naja, hab mich über diesen vorfall schon viel zu oft aufgeregt  !

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

hmm .. krass
sehr freundliche hostessen


----------



## Psyclic (4. September 2002)

also ich denke auch die billigste variante währe:

Updatefähige PS Version bei ebay kaufen...
( musst dich informieren ab welcher version du auf 7.0 updaten kannst )

~250 €

dazu das update

~300 €

is immerhin besser als 1200 für ps 7 komplett zu bezahlen.


----------



## addïct (5. September 2002)

Und das Update auf 7 ist wirklich nicht nötig! Ich hab in einer Agentur mal kurz mit der 7er Version gearbeitet und muss sagen, dass ich 6.0 besser finde!


----------



## boris (5. September 2002)

naja, ich hätt schon gern ma die 7ner zum. hat ja einige neue sachen dabei, aber is mir einfach zu teuer, da sich ja nix grundlegendes geändert hat, was die qualy der grafiken verbessert


----------



## Comander_Keen (5. September 2002)

ich bin ja mal gespannt was sich die leute von adobe in den nächsten versionen einfallen lassen. kann mir bis jetzte keine weitern verbesserungen am programm vorstellen.... oder gibts vorschläge oder ideen von eurer seite?

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## boris (5. September 2002)

kleines 3d rendertool


----------



## Comander_Keen (5. September 2002)

lol.... auf sone "blöde" idee wäre ich jetzte bestimmt nicht gekommen  !

RESPEKKKT

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## Mythos007 (5. September 2002)

// offtopic = on

Ich hoffe in Photoshop 8.0 wird:

1) Die Vectorfunktion weiter ausgebaut ...
muss ja nicht gleich so umfangreich sein wie
bei freehand oder illustrator ...

2) Sie erweitern image ready zu einem
WYSIWYG-Programm...

3) das Texttool sollte endlich eine funktion
bekommen um die Schrift an Objekten z.B.
Kreisen richtig ausrichten zu können ...

4) kleinere 3D Tools wären auch nicht schlecht ...

naja - muss Adobe doch mal eine ernste mail 
schreiben  - die hören bestimmt auf mich  

//offtopic = off

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. September 2002)

wir können ja einen aufruf starten, vorschläge sammeln, die besten raus suchen und dann schreibt jeder eine mail an adobe, dann müssen sie es lesen und berücksichtigen


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. September 2002)

@Mythos007:: was zur hölle ist ein WYSIWYG-Programm ???

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## Avariel (6. September 2002)

Ein Programm, mit dem man Internet-Seiten auf HTML-Basis erstellen kann, möglichst komplett ohne HTML-Kenntnisse.
z. B. Dreamweaver, GoLive, Frontpage...


----------



## addïct (6. September 2002)

WYSIWYG= "What you see is what you get"


----------



## mirscho (6. September 2002)

tja leute...ich will jez mal keine unmut verbreiten, aber leider gibts keine schuelerversionen fuer adobe produkte!!

nur ssl lizenen ( also mind. immer 10 stueck)...und die sin dnur fuer unis und schulen...

tja...auch mich regt das auf...

da gehe ich doch lieber zu macromedia, da bekomme ich das neue STUDIO MX mit FireworksMX, FlashMX, DreamweaverMX,ColdFusionMX und Freehand 10 fuer spotbillige 300 Euros...(Schuelerversion)

aber Adobe, ach Adobe schert sich darum doch net...

bye

PS: guckt mal...auch mit macromedia produkten kann man solch gute websites machen

http://www.manx.de


----------



## Psyclic (6. September 2002)

selbst verständlich kann man mit macromedia produkten schöne seiten machen... bestreitet ja keiner.
aber es geht nunmal um bildbearbeitung und photoshop.
und zum bilderbearbeiten bietet macromedia eben keine zufriedenstellende lösung.
ob ein hobby foto-bearbeiter, und webseiten bauer nun unbedingt photoshop braucht sei mal dahingestellt.
Fakt ist, photoshop ist DIE referenz wenn es um bildbearbeitung geht.

zu den vorschlägen insbesondere von mythos:

>>Die Vectorfunktion weiter ausgebaut ... 
muss ja nicht gleich so umfangreich sein wie 
bei freehand oder illustrator ... 

agree

>>Sie erweitern image ready zu einem 
WYSIWYG-Programm... 
hm da bin ich anderer meinung, es sollte bei der bildbearbeitung an sich bleiben, wenn auch noch erweiterte html funktion implementiert werden würden, würde das programm extrem überladen imho.

3) das Texttool sollte endlich eine funktion 
bekommen um die Schrift an Objekten z.B. 
Kreisen richtig ausrichten zu können ... 
agree

4) kleinere 3D Tools wären auch nicht schlecht ... 
same as 2)

Der integrierte Datei browser zB. bei PS 7,  find ich ist ne sehr gute und recht nützliche erweiterung... ( nur ma so am rande ^^ )

erm.. und... das wars :]


----------



## Maniacy (6. September 2002)

versuchs ma hier:
http://www.steckenborn.de


----------



## Mythos007 (6. September 2002)

@ Psyclic

uhhhhh - mich verwundert es ein wenig, dass Du
meiner Meinung bist  - also um noch einmal auf
die 3D Funtktionen zurückzukommen...

Das ist eigentlich nur so ein Wunschtraum von
mir. Ich arbeite nämlich gerade an einer Webseite
wo ich diese Funktionen vermisse - und 3D Max
kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten ... aber
Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, dass das
Photoshop einfach nur überladen würde ...

Naja - bin mal gespannt was die Zukunft bringt.

Bis dann dann euer My.

N.S.: Was zur hölle macht eigentlich der
"integrierte Datei browser" ?


----------



## boris (6. September 2002)

hey mythos .. wie wärs mit GMAX ? is die freeware von discreet. damit kannste auch einfache  sachen machen. nur eben keinen annis etc


----------



## Psyclic (6. September 2002)

ich habs nur kurz bei meiner freundin ausprobiert...

du kannst dein dateien direkt aus photoshop öffnen, browsen etc...
halt nen integrierter explorer :]


----------



## dritter (6. September 2002)

@ Mythos:
Blender ist auch ganz nett, wenn Du ein 3D-tool brauchst.. 
http://www.blender.nl war es glaube ich..

@ verbesserungen an PS:
(hehe.. ich hoffe das sind auch echte verbesserungen, nicht dass ich irgendwelche funktionen übersehen habe.. Falls einige dieser Funktionen doch existieren bitte ich um Aufklärung...)

~>Hilfslinien im 45° winkel
~>Vernünftiger Blocksatz
~>Der Dateibrowser sollte die bilder in einem Pfad speichern (macht er glaube ich noch nicht.. hab PS7 nur mal kurz angetestet..)
~>Hierarchien für effekte..
~>verschachtelte ebenensätze
~>Muster in den Blendingmodes..

~>Ein hübscheres Pfadtool... (nicht, dass mir die Funktionen nicht gefallen würden, es geht bei diesem Wunsch tatsächlich um das Design des Tools..  )

Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein..


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. September 2002)

haben sich ja doch noch einge vorschläge angesammelt. ob adobe sowas in die planung mit einbeziehen würde?

@boris: war es nicht so das man in gmax nicht rendern konnt? Weil es ja nur zur erstellung von maps und playerm. gedacht ist.

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. September 2002)

Habe die PS 7.0 nur kurz getestet und muß sagen, wäre nett, wenn die Comicbuttons und Symbole wieder verschwinden und statt dessen wieder die Standardsymbole da wären. (also in der 8.0 z.B.)

Arbeite mit 6.0 und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Psyclic (6. September 2002)

ah jo mich stört das man ordner nich in andere ordner packen kann...
sollte auch ma geändert werden


----------



## Comander_Keen (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *ah jo mich stört das man ordner nich in andere ordner packen kann...
> sollte auch ma geändert werden *



Wie meinen?

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## Psyclic (7. September 2002)

nix kapieren ?

ebenen -> Ordner !

du können packen viele ebenen in ordner..
aber du nix können packen viele ordner in ordner

jetzt kapieren ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

> nix kapieren ?
> 
> ebenen -> Ordner !
> 
> ...



Schöner "Wunsch", weil das nervt mich auch immer wieder, bei großen "Projekten"....


----------



## ToniCE (7. September 2002)

Ihr könnt aufhören zu Diskutieren  Hab mir eben Photoshop 6.0 bei ebay ersteigert  

Wenn ich das nächste mal Kohle über habe, dann denke ich mal über ein Update nach... vielleicht bei Photoshop 9.0 oder so


----------



## Psyclic (9. September 2002)

und ? wieviel hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## ToniCE (9. September 2002)

230,- EUR
unregistrierte OEM Version

Ich ärger mich warscheinlich nächste Woche das ich "so viel" dafür ausgegeben habe, aber das ist man ja im PC Bereich gewöhnt.


----------



## Mythos007 (9. September 2002)

Ich finde 230 € für Photoshop 6.0 deutsch i.o.


----------



## boris (9. September 2002)

hab vor nem halben jahr knapp 280 bezahlt, deshalb is 230 ganz jut


----------

